# Maybe time to move



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Phoenix or Vegas.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Port Arthur, TX is always a hit with the ladies!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Anywhere there is oil and/or gas being extracted from the ground.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Baton rouge


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Tea Hee, I no tewl yuu.


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

South Africa - Cape of Good Hope


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

mombasa kenya. if you can ignore the alshaabab.


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

I've never been to Kenya but have been to Zimbabwe and South Africa, and will say hands down that the Cape of Good Hope is in the top 5 best weather areas on earth. Unfortunately LA is one of the other 5.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PeBiDfHckg


Oklahoma?:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

MTW said:


> Anywhere there is oil and/or gas being extracted from the ground.


You would think, but I just saw a special talking about with the price of the barrel dropping, a lot of Oklahoma people are now laid off. Some how I don't feel too bad for them considering how they have been doing the last 20 years


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

ATL, only if you aren't a competitive EC!


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PeBiDfHckg
> 
> 
> Oklahoma?:thumbup::laughing:


I watched this and would like the admin to remove 13,400 points from you


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

dronai said:


> You would think, but I just saw a special talking about with the price of the barrel dropping, a lot of Oklahoma people are now laid off. Some how I don't feel too bad for them considering how they have been doing the last 20 years


True, I hadn't thought about the very recent drop in oil prices. That being said, I think that drop is only temporary. :whistling2:


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

Much of this was caused by huge corporations selling off their stockpiles, they didn't do it on purpose so to speak but the time was right. Plus the USA has amped up production just so North Dakota knew what $5 an hour was like.

Once the Chippewa Indians found out you can be killed for selling tax free cigarettes they got scared and sold off Saskatchewan by accident - that's a barrel and a half. Canada is pissed and when they learn how to drive a septic tank they will invade the USA.

Kinda like when you have 50 gallons of gas stored in the backyard, after a year you need to burn it. and South Dakota has Wall Drugs, so gas it is..

Major US holding companies keep millions of barrels on freighters and rotate them through the system - makes sense, what the hell else am I gonna believe.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Oklahoma?:thumbup::laughing:


they're lying if they said the gots 'lectricity Chris.....:jester:~CS~:jester:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

xpertpc said:


> > Much of this was caused by huge corporations selling off their stockpiles, they didn't do it on purpose so to speak but the time was right. Plus the USA has amped up production just so North Dakota knew what $5 an hour was like.
> 
> 
> Those libertopian sh&ts and their state bank reek of wanting to corner the market for themselves imho...
> ...


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

I remember the gas crisis of the 70's, it was not Carters fault.. it was OPEC - mostly Saudi Arabia. greedy bastaches - we screwed them good this time.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

MTW said:


> True, I hadn't thought about the very recent drop in oil prices. That being said, I think that drop is only temporary. :whistling2:


I would gather up as many shares as possible right now....


----------

